# سؤال شائك جدا‏



## Mi5aiel (19 أبريل 2014)

لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا، بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ. وَكَذلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضًا لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ، بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ (كو11:4)
لدى سؤال يحيرنى منذ بضع سنوات ألا وهو حدود العلاقة الجنسية فى الزواج وقد قمت بشراء كتاب يدعى روعة الجنس فى الزواج وهو لمؤلف غربى ومترجم للعربية
السؤال هو: هل الجنس الفموى حرام؟؟؟
لقد قمت بسؤال أب أعترافى عن حدود الجنس فى الزواج وقال لى "ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد، والمضجع غير نجس. وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله" (عبرانيين 4:13). وأضاف أبونا أيضا أن أى وضع غير الطبيعى ألى ربنا خلقة يبقى حرام عدا المداعبات فهى مش حرام 
الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر أي شيء عن ما هو مسموح أو غير مسموح به في الزواج من الناحية. ولكن يوصي الكتاب الزوج والزوجة " لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر، الا أن يكون علي موافقة، الي حين، لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة، ثم تجتمعون أيضاً معاً لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم" (كورنثوس الأولي 5:7). وهذا الجزء يوضح لنا مبدأ العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج. فأن أي شيء يجب أن يتم برضا الزوج والزوجة. ولا يجب علي أي طرف الضغط علي الطرف الآخر لممارسة أي شيء غير مريح أو يعتقد واحد منهم أنه نجس. ولكن ان اتفق الزوج أو الزوجة علي أي شيء كان فأن الكتاب المقدس لا يمانع.
أنا نفسى أعرف رأى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فى الموضوع ده لأنى خايف أكون عايش فى خطية وأنا مش حاسس وكمان عايز أعرف ما هى حدود المداعبة يعنى لو أحد الطرفين عنده مشكلة ممكن يداعب الطرف الأخر حتى الأمتاع أو الذروة
أسف للأطالة أتمنى الحصول على رد أحد الكهنة أو رجال الكنيسة.


----------



## peace_86 (19 أبريل 2014)

*صديقي ميخائيل ... أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك..

من الجميل أن تأتي بعد ثمانية سنين من اشتراكك في المنتدى وتشاركنا بأسئلتك.

سأجيب على السؤال بحسب معرفتي المحدودة.. وذلك لأني لم أدرس اللاهوت المسيحي أو الثقافة المسيحية.
لكن من خلال قراءتي للكتاب المقدس نجد أنه لا تجد أي آية صريحة تسمح أو تمنع أو تحدد المداعبات الجنسية بين الزوجين.. الإيمان المسيحي لا يفرض عليك نمط معين بالحياة الشخصية جداً الخاصة بك..

تذكر أن زوجتك هي زوجتك وأنت زوجها ولكما الحق الكامل بالاستمتاع لكن دون كراهية أو ضغط أو إجبار أو عدم إحترام.

أهم شيئان في هذه العلاقة هي: المحبة والاحترام ..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *صديقي ميخائيل ... أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك..
> 
> من الجميل أن تأتي بعد ثمانية سنين من اشتراكك في المنتدى وتشاركنا بأسئلتك.
> 
> ...



*مش عارفة ليه ؟ حسيت إنك مش فاهم سؤاله *


----------



## peace_86 (19 أبريل 2014)

[/COLOR]





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش عارفة ليه ؟ حسيت إنك مش فاهم سؤاله *



أرجو توضيح ماقصده أخونا


----------



## Damaskinos (19 أبريل 2014)

*تقول الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أنها لا تدخل مع المتزوجين لحجرة نومهم فهي لا تتدخل مطلقاً في أي تفصيل من التفاصيل طالما الزوجان راضيان


*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 أبريل 2014)

اﻷخ الفاضل ..
دعنى أرد عليك بسؤال ..
هل يمكن أن تأكل من أنفك ؟
ياريت يكون مقصدى وضح فالله خلق لكل 
عضو بالجسد وظيفة محددة فالعلاقة الجنسية لها الاعضاء التناسلية ..
ولا نريد تحميل كلام الكتاب المقدس أكثر 
مما يعنى فهل يعنى أن كل شيئ برضا 
الزوجين جائز أن يقيما علاقة شاذة ؟ 
كل شيئ فى العلاقة جائز داخل الاطار 
الطبيعى الذى خلقه الله ..
وفى النهاية يجب أن تكون تلك العلاقة فى 
اطار من المحبة والقداسة ولا تذهب الى 
الافعال الشاذة الدخيلة على الانسان ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2014)

أى  ممارسة  غير  طبيعية - بخلاف الطبيعة  ::  
هى  تحفيز وتنشيط  للأهواء  لتنحرف لتصبح* أهواء الهوان.*
أى إغراق  فى الشهوات والأهواء والملذات بخلاف  الممارسة البيولوجية  والتى الغرض الاساسي منها  
1) تبادل الحب   2) الاشباع المشترك.   3)  الذرية الصالحة .
ما   زاد على ذلك     هو من الشرير.
______
إحنا فى قداس التكليل  بنصلي ونقول  "إمرأءة واحدة بطهر ونقاوة".
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  وعلى ذلك   فالعلاقة الزوجية  :1- مُرشّــــدةْ ...  فى الاصوام والعبادات.
2-  شديدة الخصوصية بين الشريكين الاثنين والاثنين فقط  [     رجل ناضج  وإمرأة ناضجة  ].
3- تتم بالانسجام والتوافق  والتراضي والتفاهم .. وإلا   فلا.
4-  الاساس هو ان كل شريك يقدم ما يشبع وما يسعد شريكه لا نفسه.
5-  تتم من خلال   الاجهزة التى قصد بها الاله   الهدف الرئيسي فى الزواج فى المسيحية ..
فكما قال وتفضل زميلنا  ....عبد يسوع المسيح 
المرء لا يأكل من منخاره أو أذنه.. مثلاً
تنبه طبي: ممارسة الجنس بإفراط ضار جدا بالصحة النفسية والعصبية
تنبيه طبي: ممارسة الجنس الفموى  يضر جدا جدا بالصحة ومسئؤل عن امراض سرطانية .
طبيا :ممارسة الجنس الفموى والشرجى :الوسيلة الاسهل والمضمونة للنقل السريع لجميع الامراض المعدية الجنسية  بلا استثناء.


----------



## Damaskinos (19 أبريل 2014)

*أختلف مع الردود وأراها غير منطقية مسيحياً
فالمسيح لم يتطرق لذلك ولا تلاميذه
وتؤمن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بعدم التدخل في العلاقة بين الزوجين

ما هو تعريفك أخي للعلاقة الشاذة ومن يحددها ؟ بمعنى آخر من قال لنا أن الجنس الفموي علاقة شاذة أو أن الفم ليس له وظائف جنسية حتى تشبهها بالأكل من الأذن ؟
لا يمكن للإنسان أن يأكل من أذنه لكن يمكنه أن يقوم بعشرات الأنواع من المداعبات الفموية وأبسطها القبلة

عندما ننظر للمسيحية من منظار أحباءنا من الأديان الأخرى خاصة التي تؤمن بأن الجسد قذر سنخرج بالتحليل والتحريم
أتمنى أن يتم إفتاء القبلة من خلال أن الفم ليس له وظيفة جنسية ؟ أو أن القبلة أيضاً علاقة شاذة ؟

معلومة : الجنس الفموي موجود عند أنواع القردة القريبة من البشر ويوجد عندها القبلة وهذا ما ورثناه بالطبيعة الإنسانية
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 أبريل 2014)

اﻷخ الحبيب Damaskinos ..
يوجد فرق كبير بين الجنس الفموى 
والمداعبات .. فلم يتكلم أحد على المداعبة 
الجنس الفموى و الجنس الشرجى أفعال 
خاطئة لانها ليست مداعبات بل علاقة 
جنسية كاملة بعيدا عن الوضع الطبيعى 
للانسان ..
ولا أعرف ما علاقة القبل بالموضوع فنحن 
نتحدث عن علاقة جنسية كاملة وليس 
مداعبة .. وأظن أنك تعرف الفرق ..
ولا أعرف سبب تشبيهك فى الموضوع 
بالحيوانات هل المفروض أن تشابه الانسان 
بالحيوان فى تصرفاته .. ؟


----------



## Damaskinos (19 أبريل 2014)

*أخي الحبيب من الذي حدد ما هي العلاقة الكاملة أو الناقصة وما هو الخط الفاصل بين المداعبات وما هو خارج المداعبات ؟! وكيف ترى الجنس الفموي علاقة كاملة ؟

لا ادعو للتشبه بالحيوانات لكنه أمر جيني ضمن الوظائف الجنسية للإنسان وهي وضع طبيعي بخلاف ما تعتقد أنها وضع شاذ أو غير طبيعي
وأعتقد أن كل شيء يجوز في قبول الطرفين وهذا ما قرأته بعبارة صريحة أن الكنيسة لا تدخل مع المتزوجين لغرفة نومهما

محبتي
*​


----------



## Mi5aiel (19 أبريل 2014)

بصراحة أحيكم على مشاركتكم جميعا 
وأحيى الأدراة على عدم حذف الموضوع

الموضوع دا يا أخوانى بيفكر فية ناس كتير متزوجين ولكن لا يجرؤا سؤال أحد ويعيشون فى نوع من التأنيب ويقعون فى ندم يعطلهم عن حياتهم الروحية
أرجوكم أحنا محتاجين رد يكون من فم مرشد روحى ويكون رد دينى وليس علمى لأن الغرض خلاص الناس
أنما الرد العلمى دائما غير شافى يعنى مثلا ربنا حلل الأكل وفى ناس بتاكل أكل مضر بالصحة ومش حرام

وأرى أن الردود فى الموضوع تطرقت لنقاط أخرى مثل الجنس الشرجى ولكن وبرغم أعتقادى بأنه غير لائق دينيا وأدبيا ويصيب بالأمراض ولكن دعول السؤال مفتوح حتى يجيبة مرشد روحى حتى لا تكون ردودنا سبب عثرة لأحد

السؤال بالضبط ما هى حدود الجنس فى الزواج؟؟؟
وبالتفصيل :
* الجنس الشرجى هل هو حرام؟
* الجنس الفموى هل هو حرام؟ (وبالمناسبة هناك رد بأنه غير مقبول فى حالة العلاقة الكاملة ولكن يمكن أن يكون كنوع من المداعبات)
* المداعبات هل لها حدود؟ (لقد حصلت على رد أب أعترافى بأنها مش حرام ولكن لو أحد الطرفين عنده مشكلة ممكن يداعب الطرف الأخر حتى الأمتاع أو الذروة)

أكيد فى خدام  كتير فى الموقع ممكن حد ينقل السؤال بالتفصيل لأحد الكهنة أو لمرشد روحى ويكتبلنا الأجابة ومصدرها.


----------



## Damaskinos (19 أبريل 2014)

*أخي أنا لست مرشداً وأحاول الإجابة في حدود ثقافتي الدينية والعلمية وأعتقد أنه يجب ألا يتعارض الطرفان
وعندي قناعة بأن كل ما يسعد الزوجين برضاهما وبما يجلب السعادة للطرفين لا أن يتنازل أحدهما فهو مقبول 

بالنسبة للجنس الشرجي فهو في نظري لا يختلف عن الفموي ولن أتطرق مجدداً من الناحية الأدبية أو الدينية لأن كونه لائقاً أو غير لائق يعود للشريكين ولموافقة الشريكين بالتساوي
ولا يجوز أخلاقياً حدوث أي نوع من العلاقة وأحد الطرفين غير راضي عنها

لكن من ناحية أنه يصيب بالأمراض فهذا غير دقيق وإن كانت الجملة صحيحة
لكن بحسب ما قرأت في دراسة طبية مترجمة للغة العربية عبر أحد الأطباء وموجودة على النت أن نسبة الجراثيم في الجنس الشرجي هي الثلث - ومع ذلك فهو لا يمنع نقل الأمراض الجنسية

بانتظار تعليق الاطباء المختصين لأنه ليس مجالي
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2014)

*


Mi5aiel قال:



			بصراحة أحيكم على مشاركتكم جميعا 
وأحيى الأدراة على عدم حذف الموضوع

الموضوع دا يا أخوانى بيفكر فية ناس كتير متزوجين ولكن لا يجرؤا سؤال أحد ويعيشون فى نوع من التأنيب ويقعون فى ندم يعطلهم عن حياتهم الروحية
أرجوكم أحنا محتاجين رد يكون من فم مرشد روحى ويكون رد دينى وليس علمى لأن الغرض خلاص الناس
أنما الرد العلمى دائما غير شافى يعنى مثلا ربنا حلل الأكل وفى ناس بتاكل أكل مضر بالصحة ومش حرام

وأرى أن الردود فى الموضوع تطرقت لنقاط أخرى مثل الجنس الشرجى ولكن وبرغم أعتقادى بأنه غير لائق دينيا وأدبيا ويصيب بالأمراض ولكن دعول السؤال مفتوح حتى يجيبة مرشد روحى حتى لا تكون ردودنا سبب عثرة لأحد

السؤال بالضبط ما هى حدود الجنس فى الزواج؟؟؟
وبالتفصيل :
* الجنس الشرجى هل هو حرام؟
* الجنس الفموى هل هو حرام؟ (وبالمناسبة هناك رد بأنه غير مقبول فى حالة العلاقة الكاملة ولكن يمكن أن يكون كنوع من المداعبات)
* المداعبات هل لها حدود؟ (لقد حصلت على رد أب أعترافى بأنها مش حرام ولكن لو أحد الطرفين عنده مشكلة ممكن يداعب الطرف الأخر حتى الأمتاع أو الذروة)

أكيد فى خدام  كتير فى الموقع ممكن حد ينقل السؤال بالتفصيل لأحد الكهنة أو لمرشد روحى ويكتبلنا الأجابة ومصدرها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

الرسالة الى الكنيسة فى رومية  الاصحاح الاول 
[ 22. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ
23. وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى وَالطُّيُورِ وَالدَّوَابِّ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ.
24. لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً فِي شَهَوَاتِ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى النَّجَاسَةِ لإِهَانَةِ أَجْسَادِهِمْ بَيْنَ ذَوَاتِهِمِ.
25. الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللهِ بِالْكَذِبِ وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.
26. لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى أَهْوَاءِ الْهَوَانِ لأَنَّ إِنَاثَهُمُ اسْتَبْدَلْنَ الاِسْتِعْمَالَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ بِالَّذِي عَلَى خِلاَفِ الطَّبِيعَةِ
27. وَكَذَلِكَ الذُّكُورُ أَيْضاً تَارِكِينَ اسْتِعْمَالَ الأُنْثَى الطَّبِيعِيَّ اشْتَعَلُوا بِشَهْوَتِهِمْ بَعْضِهِمْ لِبَعْضٍ فَاعِلِينَ الْفَحْشَاءَ ذُكُوراً بِذُكُورٍ وَنَائِلِينَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ جَزَاءَ ضَلاَلِهِمِ الْمُحِقَّ.
28. وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ.
29. مَمْلُوئِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ وَزِناً وَشَرٍّ وَطَمَعٍ وَخُبْثٍ مَشْحُونِينَ حَسَداً وَقَتْلاً وَخِصَاماً وَمَكْراً وَسُوءاً  ]انتهى 
+اذن تركنا لاستعمال الانثي الطبيعى    هو فلسفة وسفسطة  وافراط فى الاهواء وعصيان وعناد -يجعل الله يتلى عن المرء فيسلمه لمشورة قلبه مما يؤءدى لاهانته لنفسه واهانته لجسده..فتتدهور حالته الادبية.
+++++++++
الرسالة الى رومية  -الاصحاح السادس 
[  2. حَاشَا! نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ مُتْنَا عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْفَ نَعِيشُ بَعْدُ فِيهَا؟
3. أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ
4. فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِمَجْدِ الآبِ هَكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ.
5. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ نَصِيرُ أَيْضاً بِقِيَامَتِهِ.
6. عَالِمِينَ هَذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.
7. لأَنَّ الَّذِي مَاتَ قَدْ تَبَرَّأَ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.
8. فَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّنَا سَنَحْيَا أَيْضاً مَعَهُ.
9. عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ بَعْدَمَا أُقِيمَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ لاَ يَمُوتُ أَيْضاً. لاَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتُ بَعْدُ.
10. لأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي مَاتَهُ قَدْ مَاتَهُ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَالْحَيَاةُ الَّتِي يَحْيَاهَا فَيَحْيَاهَا لِلَّهِ.
11. كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً احْسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَمْوَاتاً عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلَكِنْ أَحْيَاءً لِلَّهِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.
12. إِذاً لاَ تَمْلِكَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي جَسَدِكُمُ الْمَائِتِ لِكَيْ تُطِيعُوهَا فِي شَهَوَاتِهِ
13. وَلاَ تُقَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ إِثْمٍ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ بَلْ قَدِّمُوا ذَوَاتِكُمْ لِلَّهِ كَأَحْيَاءٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَأَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ بِرٍّ لِلَّهِ.
14. فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ.
15. فَمَاذَا إِذاً؟ أَنُخْطِئُ لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ؟ حَاشَا!
16. أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الَّذِي تُقَدِّمُونَ ذَوَاتِكُمْ لَهُ عَبِيداً لِلطَّاعَةِ أَنْتُمْ عَبِيدٌ لِلَّذِي تُطِيعُونَهُ إِمَّا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ أَوْ لِلطَّاعَةِ لِلْبِرِّ؟
17. فَشُكْراً لِلَّهِ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ عَبِيداً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ وَلَكِنَّكُمْ أَطَعْتُمْ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ صُورَةَ التَّعْلِيمِ الَّتِي تَسَلَّمْتُمُوهَا.
18. وَإِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ صِرْتُمْ عَبِيداً لِلْبِرِّ.
19. أَتَكَلَّمُ إِنْسَانِيّاً مِنْ أَجْلِ ضُعْفِ جَسَدِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا قَدَّمْتُمْ أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيداً لِلنَّجَاسَةِ وَالإِثْمِ لِلإِثْمِ هَكَذَا الآنَ قَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيداً لِلْبِرِّ لِلْقَدَاسَةِ.
20. لأَنَّكُمْ لَمَّا كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدَ الْخَطِيَّةِ كُنْتُمْ أَحْرَاراً مِنَ الْبِرِّ. ]
متنا عن االشهوات  والاهواء  ونحيا مع المسيح مقدمين اجسادنا  الالات بر -ماكينات بر وقداسة لله- افواهننا التتى تتقدس بالعبادة والتسبيح لا يجوز  ان نسئ استعمالها.
++++++
رومية8 :
[     5. فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَبِمَا لِلْجَسَدِ يَهْتَمُّونَ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ فَبِمَا لِلرُّوحِ.
6. لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ وَلَكِنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ حَيَاةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ.
7. لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ عَدَاوَةٌ لِلَّهِ إِذْ لَيْسَ هُوَ خَاضِعاً لِنَامُوسِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ أَيْضاً لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ.
8. فَالَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يُرْضُوا اللهَ.
9. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ]
نحن هياكل يسكنها روح الله ونحن نسلك تبعا لروح الله ونهتم بما للروح \
لا .ليس بما للجسد  .. اهتمام الجسد هو موت  .. هو عداوة لله. ( اهتمام الجسد : كل ما يزجى   فيه الشهوات والاهواء واللذات  وكل ما يعظم شأن  طلباته واملاءاته).
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
رومية  12
[  1. فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَأْفَةِ اللهِ أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا أَجْسَادَكُمْ ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ عِبَادَتَكُمُ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ.
2. وَلاَ تُشَاكِلُوا هَذَا الدَّهْرَ بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ. ]Y
الكتاب هنا يأمرننا : أن  نقدم أجسادنا   ذبائح  حية متحركة .....  أى نبالغ فى  تقديم  عبادة خشوعية مرضية لله -عبادة يشترك فيها الذهن والفكر  لنعيش فى حياتنا   ارادة الله المقدسة ..ولا نحاكى او نشترك مع اهل  زماننا فيما يقومون به.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

رومية 13 [  11. هَذَا وَإِنَّكُمْ عَارِفُونَ الْوَقْتَ أَنَّهَا الآنَ سَاعَةٌ لِنَسْتَيْقِظَ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَإِنَّ خَلاَصَنَا الآنَ أَقْرَبُ مِمَّا كَانَ حِينَ آمَنَّا.
12. قَدْ تَنَاهَى اللَّيْلُ وَتَقَارَبَ النَّهَارُ فَلْنَخْلَعْ أَعْمَالَ الظُّلْمَةِ وَنَلْبَسْ أَسْلِحَةَ النُّورِ.
13. لِنَسْلُكْ بِلِيَاقَةٍ كَمَا فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ بِالْبَطَرِ وَالسُّكْرِ لاَ بِالْمَضَاجِعِ وَالْعَهَرِ لاَ بِالْخِصَامِ وَالْحَسَدِ.
14. بَلِ الْبَسُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا تَدْبِيراً لِلْجَسَدِ لأَجْلِ الشَّهَوَاتِ.  ]

  يأمرنا ان نسلك سلوكاً نورانيا    كما  لو كانت حياتنا كلها نور ونهار ولا مكان لدينا للتركيز على المطاجع و يدعونا ان نتقمص شخصية الرب يسوع المسيح ويمنعنا من التجاوب مع شهوات النفس والجسد  ورغباته فى الاستزازدة والابتكار*


----------



## Damaskinos (19 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> الرسالة الى الكنيسة فى رومية  الاصحاح الاول
> [ 22. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ
> ...


*أخي هذه الآيات بعضها عن العلاقات المثلية بين الذكور وبعضها عن الزنا والكثير منها عن الابتعاد عن الشهوات
فهي لا تقدم تفصيلاً للأمور التي نناقشها
*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (19 أبريل 2014)

اتفق تماما مع اخى ( عبد يسوع المسيح )
​


----------



## aymonded (19 أبريل 2014)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حررنا من ربطات الجسد وقدسنا فيه لنكون طاهرين نحيا في جو من الحرية لأن طالما حررنا الابن فبالحقيقة نكون أحرار، فلا نحيا تحت عبودية الجسد ولا نخضع لشهواته بل يصير كل شيء مقدس وطاهر للطاهرين في المسيح يسوع ربنا...

بالطبع لا أحب ان أُجيب على نوعية هذه الأسئلة الشخصية والخاصة جداً، لكن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته كشبهه في القداسة والحق، وخلقه جنسين مختلفين مثل العملة التي لها وجهين ان انطمس أحدهما ضاع قيمتها تماماً، وأعطانا أن نميز ضميرياً بين الأمور وبعضها وخلق لنا العقل لكي نحكمه في أمور حياتنا الشخصية لكي نصنع كل ما هو لائق لأجل البنيان، وكل واحد لا يهمل جسده بل يقوته ويربيه في الحق خاضعاً بالأولى لأبي الأنوار، وكل واحد فينا له خبرة شخصية مع الله في التقوى يستطيع أن يفرز بين الأمور وبعضها البعض ليحيا وفق التدبير الذي صنعه الله للجسد، لذلك الموضوع يحتاج وعي الزوجين للتدبير الإلهي في خلقة الجسد الذي صار طاهراً في وحدة المحبة التي بينهما في روح القداسة التي يشعها الله فيهما، وطالما لكما مخدع حي ومذبح أُسري حلو مع الله فهو يستطيع أن يرشدكما حسب قصده، لكن لا يستطيع أحد ان يرشد قلبكما ويعطيكم الإجابة الشافية سوى روح الله الذي يسكن هيكلكما، لذلك ليس لي نصيحة أو إرشاد سوى أن تصلوا وتطلبوا ملء نعمة الله وعيشوا في حرية بحسب وصية الله...

مخدع صلاتكم وقراءة الإنجيل بتركيز سينقي قلبكما فتستطيعوا أن تختبروا إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة، سامحني أخي الحبيب لأن هذا السؤال بلا إجابة عندي، إجابتك عند أبي الأنوار... كن معافي
​


----------



## Damaskinos (19 أبريل 2014)

*أشكر كلامك الرائع أستاذ aymonded *​


----------



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2014)

Damaskinos قال:


> *أشكر كلامك الرائع أستاذ aymonded *​



فقط صلي لأجي يا محبوب الله الحلو
 وليكن الله معك كل حين ويبارك بيتك واسرتك يا رب آمين
​


----------

